# massey ferguson MF35



## aklimek100 (Oct 30, 2018)

Looking for good block and crank for MF35, 50, 203, 205 aa152 Perkins 3 cyl. diesel will consider complete motor


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I can't help you with this but the geographical area you are looking in might drum up more interest


----------

